

Remind me what your company does again? - TheBurningOr
http://blog.chrisburnor.com/post/5583470678/remind-me-what-your-company-does-again

======
Anechoic
Nice to see one of the Symbiotek guys get some Hacker News love (not
affiliated, just a listener)

------
dwayne
With all the app stores and all the updates, being reminded is a huge help. I
shouldn't have to spend time searching the web to figure out who you are.

~~~
TheBurningOr
Especially when I may often as not be getting this email from my phone where I
don't necessarily want to have to click through to your web-app.

